# Sendmail einrichten



## Azrael (2. April 2003)

Hi.

Ich habe meinen eigenen Webserver mit Suse 8.1 aufgesetzt. Funktioniert soweit auch alles. Nur die "mail()" Funktion in PHP nicht. Soweit ich das nun mitbekommen habe, muss dazu Sendmail eingerichtet sein. Ich selbst steige da leider nicht durch wie ich das machen muss. Auf der Suche im Web und hier in den Foren habe ich zwar eine Menge an Threads gefunden die das Thema anschneiden aber letztendlich keine vernünftige Antwort mit der ich weiterarbeitan kann.

Falls wer einen Link zu einem guten Tutorial hat oder mir sonst irgendwie weiterhelfen kann...


----------

